# Good power supply for running PC 24x7



## gamekraze (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you please provide a good 750w , 850w PSU which doesn't get affected while running the pc for 24x7


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

Whats your config?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 27, 2012)

budget?


----------



## gamekraze (Jul 27, 2012)

Lets say i have this config
CPU :3570K 
MB: Asus maximus V formula
GFX: 670 Geforce
RAM: 8 GB RAM
HDD :1 Hard drive (7200RPM)
Cabinet Fans: 6 fans
Cooler: CM 212+ EVO


Budget probably between 5-8k on power supply.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

For that config 850W ain't required even if you overclock everything

I suggest these.. (in order of preference )
Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2UK PSU  @7.2k

Seasonic S12II-620 620 Watts @ 5.5k

Corsair CMPSU/CMPUS-700GUK 700 Watts  @6.1k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

gamekraze said:


> Lets say i have this config
> CPU :3570K
> MB: Asus maximus V formula
> GFX: 670 Geforce
> ...



Corsair tx650 v2 will be perfect choice.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

at 6.8k Corsair HX 650 is a much better choice .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Corsair HX 650 is my recommendation. a good PSU in your budget


----------



## gamekraze (Jul 28, 2012)

Is single 670 good enough for 5yrs? Just asking so that i can decide between Hx650 or TX750.

Else is HX650 good enough for overclocked CPU and with extra HDDs in the future and connect 2-3 externals HDDs ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 28, 2012)

TX 650 V2 gets another vote.


----------



## johnjjx (Jul 28, 2012)

+1 for corsair tx650.  It's got ample juice to run ocd config of yours as well.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 28, 2012)

gamekraze said:


> Is single 670 good enough for 5yrs? Just asking so that i can decide between Hx650 or TX750.
> 
> Else is HX650 good enough for overclocked CPU and with extra HDDs in the future and connect 2-3 externals HDDs ?



are you planning for SLI ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

gamekraze said:


> Is single 670 good enough for 5yrs? Just asking so that i can decide between Hx650 or TX750.
> 
> Else is HX650 good enough for overclocked CPU and with extra HDDs in the future and connect 2-3 externals HDDs ?



again external HDD's donot consume power that will give you a headache. So it will be fine


but donot take any gurantee from me about GPU's
the near future may hold anything


----------



## gamekraze (Jul 28, 2012)

Hx650 looks good to me  i will go with that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

7 years warranty ( 2 years more than TX series ) and modular cable management feature worth the extra premium


----------

